# Most overrated director ?



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Who do you consider the most overrated director ?
Pesonally I hate Nolan and I am tired of hearing godly critics for his movies...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

That child molestor for one. I saw his most recent movie with Pierce Brosnan and it was boring as hell.

There are a bunch of others but I can't name any of them. That's how little I care about their asses ad their shitty, pretentious movies.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2011)

Kevin Smith is a crappy director who has like 1 good movie.


thinking about directors who are actually praised, i would say Tim Burton is the most overrated director followed by Quintin Tarritino (forgot how to spell his name).

the guy who made "Crash" is also overrated as a director.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

Quentin Tarantino is how you spell it VBD


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2011)

Tim Burton would be my only choice.

He seems to have one bag of tricks and goes back into it for every movie.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2011)

Agree with Tim Burton. He has unique style, but most of his movies are meh.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2011)

You only hate Nolan because you're one of those who likes to hate what others like.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Nolan
Tim Burton
Kevin Smith
Bryan Singer
Judd Apatow


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 8, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> You only hate Nolan because you're one of those who likes to hate what others like.



I love Tarantino and Tarantino has a huge fandom so your argment is invalid...
Robert Rodriguez is also quite overrated...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 8, 2011)

You know, if you are going to say they are overrated, please explain why. Just listing them off is really sort of a waste of time without it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated?

Can't think of any at the moment. I like Nolan, I love his writing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Nolan's writing is weak, his brother is the real talent.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2011)

At the same time I don't think people rate Nolan highly for his writing. Its the structure of his movies and their technical clarity that usually turns head.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

i like nolan all his movies so far have been good momento,the prestige, Both Batman movies.

all director have their ups and downs if i had to pick i would say m. night shamalot  band spelling. imo has not made a good movie since unbreakable


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

He's not overrated, though.

And Signs was legit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't think of any right now. Most obvious contestants("M. Night Shyalaman", for example) are currently too controversial to be overrated.

Robert Rodriguez might be there but he also is producing more than directing, so I don't know. 

Maybe Eli Roth?


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 8, 2011)

Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

Any man who can make Jurassic Park AND Schindler's List is NOT overrated :|


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 8, 2011)

i'm gonna go with tarantino too.  his style is too nostalgic for my taste.  he classes up some old styles, but to me his bag is worn out.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 8, 2011)

M. Night Shyamalan


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Any man who can make Jurassic Park AND Schindler's List is NOT overrated :|



Is that your argument? The majority of his movies that I have watched are meh. Not bad but nothing special.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

> Is that your argument? The majority of his movies that I have watched are meh. Not bad but nothing special.



I might not like his recent stuff but the man has done so much for Cinema that you can't overrate him. The man created the Blockbuster.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 8, 2011)

It's easy to mistake 'overrated director' with 'director whose movies are often overrated'.

The thing with talking about overrated directors is there aren't all that many people who "rate" directors at all, I mean casual movie fans don't have strong preferences. I suppose you can look at critic aggregators, film magazines, award associations and things like that; then the most overrated directors by definition have to be people who are favourites among professionals. Yes guys like Kevin Smith and M. Night Shyamalan have been recognised for something or other, but they're hardly subjects of gushing praise.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2011)

Kevin Smith might be overrated. 

The problem with most directors is that we rarely learn their names in order to tell if they are overrated or not.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2011)

Ron Howard.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 8, 2011)

Martin Scorsese and Quentin Tarantino. I've seen Goodfellas, Casino,and Gangs of New York,and could never see the magical talents that Scorsese supposedly has . The only movie I've liked from him was Shutter Island,and that was just a decent movie.

Tarantino only has two good movies, Kill Bill Volume 1 and Jackie Brown,the rest of his movies are terrible. Couldn't stand them.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you seen Scorsese's 70's films?   Then again you hated Goodfellas.  How could someone hate that movie.  And Shutter Island is one of his worst films


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2011)

Grrr, I have my way with people who bash Shutter Island.


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 9, 2011)

Tim Burton


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Have you seen Scorsese's 70's films?   Then again you hated Goodfellas.  How could someone hate that movie.  And Shutter Island is one of his worst films



This is the truth of it. Although a lot of Scorsese's modern movies don't have the magic of the earlier ones. They feel more manufactured than his truly great movies.



> Is that your argument? The majority of his movies that I have watched are meh. Not bad but nothing special.



Then you have clearly been watching the wrong movies. The man made Jaws he will forever be absolved of all sin in my eyes.


Which is another problem with threads like this to truly judge a director you have to see all of their movies. There are many people who may make my list but I have not seen enough of their movies to be a good judge.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2011)

Peter Jackson.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> Which is another problem with threads like this to truly judge a director you have to see all of their movies. There are many people who may make my list but I have not seen enough of their movies to be a good judge.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Peter Jackson.


Wow.  We can close this thread now.  You posted the right answer.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol, Shyamalan. His current rating is deserved, and there is obviously no "over" to be seen in this case.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

Tim Burton


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

Can M Night be called overrated when most of his movies have been panned by everyone?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Peter Jackson.


I knew there was someone I was forgetting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't agree with Scorsese being the most overrated.  Anyone can be underrated or overrated.  It's entirely subjective.  But to name him as the most overrated?  Look at some of his films!

Raging Bull, Taxi Driver, and the King of Comedy in particular are brilliant movies.


----------



## Knight (Apr 9, 2011)

Micheal Bay.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2011)

Robert Altman


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

He made 3 Women Kilowog how dare you


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2011)

I can agree on Altman.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2011)

Zach Snyder.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

Zach Snyder is someone we can all agree on.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

But his most recent output is panned by everyone and has flopped.  Now this list will just degrade to All Directors we hate or something like that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2011)

Seriously

I hate Nashville


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't really say Zach Snyder is overrated. I mean are people confusing the term overrated with bad?

Zach Snyder's criticism is well deserved. You know what you're going to get when you watch his movies, and you really don't see anyone calling his movies great. In fact, most get mixed reactions. I think he is rated fairly well. 


Anyway someone said to elaborate on my picks.

Tim Burton is overrated in the fact that if his name is attached to something, people will think "oh well this movie has to be good". But it's not the case at all. I wouldn't rank Tim Burton with in the top 50 directors of all time, but I know there are quite a few people who think he is one of the greatest. Maybe not hardcore movie fans or what ever, but he does have quite a legion. To his credit a lot of his movies are well drenched into pop culture, but his style is very predictable and not in particularly spectacular. It shows by the fact that he has not had a hot movie in quite a while, and that is likely due to the fact the novelty of most of his tricks have worn off.

Quintin Tarantino is a guy who has fans that will take it a step further than Burton's, many will call him the greatest director of all time, or if there were a top 5 list many people would list him there. In that sense he is very overrated. He has many movies that are classics, there is no doubt in that but I don't think a lot of his work aged well. There are a lot of movies that are a little too similar to each other in delivery, like Resivor Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Inglorious Basterds. There is also Kill Bill and Grindhouse which were not great by any means either. I actually thought Kill Bill had very little flare for how crazy it was suppose to be, it just looked terrible and low budget - the look they were going for perhaps, but it still was not pleasing to see.

I've tried watching Jackie Brown 2 or 3 times, but I usually get bored and one time I fell asleep. The pacing in it is too slow, and I'm sure there is stuff that could have been cut out to make it flow better. The movie is to god damn long. Maybe I'll think better of it when I can finally see it in one sitting.

But yeah, I just think Quentin's style isn't that great. Visually a lot of his movies just look boring, even though they're suppose to be crazy and that kinda irks me. Everything just looks bootleg, it's a vintage look he's going for but I don't think it is all that great.

As for the dude who made Crash, that movie was just a Quintin Taratino rip off. It got an Academy Award for being the best movie and he was nominated for best director, and Crash just wasn't that good.


Maybe I just haven't been listening, but I don't see how Peter Jackson is overrated. Isn't he mainly just credited as the guy who made the Lord of the Rings? In those regards, he isn't much different from George Lucas. I mean he is one of the better directors in the past decade, seeing as how he has made the best trilogy of all time and one of the best fantasy movies as well. I can't recall too many people saying Peter Jackson is the greatest of all time, so I'm not sure how he is overrated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2011)

Remember that Snyder is generally considered 'popular'. The only movie he's done that has been panned is Sucker Punch. 

As for Tim Burton......I dunno, it seemed like his best decade was in the 90's. Everything since then has been visually appealing but 'meh' for the most part.'

As for Tarantino, I love the guy but I dont consider him to be among the best directors? Why? He's almost 100% homage. He does it wonderfully, but I dont know if a 'homage' director should get that much credit. 

Actually, Peter Jackson might be overrated too. I loved his work on Lotr, but he got self indulgent with King Kong and the Lovely Bones was pretty lame. His earlier horror films were uneven..


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I might not like his recent stuff but the man has done so much for Cinema that you can't overrate him. The man created the Blockbuster.



The first Blockbuster was a racist propoganda film called Birth of a Nation.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> The first Blockbuster was a racist propoganda film called Birth of a Nation.



Popcorn/Summer blockbusters.


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Maybe I just haven't been listening, but I don't see how Peter Jackson is overrated. Isn't he mainly just credited as the guy who made the Lord of the Rings? In those regards, he isn't much different from George Lucas. I mean he is one of the better directors in the past decade, seeing as how he has made the best trilogy of all time and one of the best fantasy movies as well. I can't recall too many people saying Peter Jackson is the greatest of all time, so I'm not sure how he is overrated.



This         .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2011)

I think Peter Jackson is overrated almost exclusively as a result of the LOTR trilogy.  I think those films are terribly dull.  The Golden Compass was a better movie that showed more heart than any of those crappy films.

Obviously studios thought Jackson was a good director after those movies were made.  They allowed him to remake King Kong almost right after.  A huge flop that was not nearly as successful as it should have been.  Additionally, I am constantly hearing stories about how well he will do with The Hobbit.  (A fact I would obviously argue with since this guy hasn't made a good movie yet.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2011)

King Kong didn't bomb, Rukia. It grossed over 500 mil on a 200 mil budget. Not counting DVD sales(which allegedly were more than 100 mil).


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2011)

King Kong was well made and enjoyable, won't speak on LotR, haven't seen those more than once and still can't remember much, which I guess says something.





> Popcorn/Summer blockbusters.


Jaws came in the 1970's dude


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> King Kong didn't bomb, Rukia. It grossed over 500 mil on a 200 mil budget. Not counting DVD sales(which allegedly were more than 100 mil).


No one liked it Martial.  A good remake would have been Avatar big.  Anything less than a billion dollars was a disappointment.  Jackson squandered a huge opportunity (an opportunity he never deserved).


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

I liked King Kong.

It's been a few years, but I remember liking it.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Apr 9, 2011)

James Cameron. Most overrated director ever.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL, this Peter Jackson and LotR hate is fucking sickening. If anything, after this thread, Peter Jackson is now underrated. If someone honestly didn't enjoy LotR then that is understandable, it's not subject material designed for everyone. However, just because it's not your cup of tea, does not mean the director was bad in any way. Saying it "lacked heart" in comparison to a movie like the Golden Compass is laughable and clearly demonstrates that you were not even paying attention to the movies. Frodo and Sam's journey lacked heart? Hahaha ok.

As for a director that actually is overrated? I don't know that there really are any. I mean does anyone really hold James Cameron that highly? I would hope most people recognize that Avatar was only fun because of the visual FX team, and not the lackluster script and directing. Same with directors like Michael Bay... Does anyone actually think he is a good director? It's also easy to point fingers at George Lucas... but most people recognize that the prequel trilogy of Star Wars was not as good as the original trilogy... so who's overrating him besides die hard fans? That really goes for most directors.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2011)

> No one liked it Martial. A good remake would have been Avatar big. Anything less than a billion dollars was a disappointment. Jackson squandered a huge opportunity (an opportunity he never deserved).


 what the fuck rukia


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Tarantino. I get what he does, but some of his movies weren't that great. Kill Bill was good, but wasn't great. Same for IB.  He even overrates himself. lol.

Edit: I don't even know what Grindhouse was supposed to be, bro.

I can agree w/ James Cameron as well.

Also Michael Bay. Not critically, but I always here people say they're going to see something because Michael Bay is directing. I just kind of get this puzzled look when that happens.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> As for Tarantino, I love the guy but I dont consider him to be among the best directors? Why? He's almost 100% homage. He does it wonderfully, but I dont know if a 'homage' director should get that much credit.



Film making history is all Homage, from Kurosawa to Leone to directors digging scenes in other movies, to Aronofsky owning the American rights to Perfect Blue so he could steal shots from it. (this is really true)

That is actually one of the main reasons I love Tarantino and would place him in my top 5 is that especially in Kill Bill he was able to craft a fantastic action movie while offering up a history/homage/critique on action movies and have that all blend.

Or said much better.



> Kill Bill is Tarantino full-fledged. This is what he does. Kill Bill is genre film fantasia, made out of the component parts of all the great directors Tarantino was ever interested in. Kill Bill is Tarantino training himself to be as good as Spielberg and Woo and Leone and De Palma and Kurosawa like an arts student, training himself to make the same motions as he copies masterpieces. Kill Bill is shouting GREAT ARTISTS STEAL from the rooftops. Kill Bill is about fetishizing everything, about making Bruce Lee and Charles Bronson thing it would be okay to masturbate to. Kill Bill is criticism, its film history retold with a trash bias, saying that the greats are the same to the unknowns by stealing from both equally. Kill Bill is about how Dario Argento helped write Once Upon A Time In The West, how Leone stole from Kurosawa, how Psycho was remade a thousand times in a thousand different genres, how John Woo loves Le Samourai and One Armed Swordsman equally. Kill Bill is about localization and adaptation, about how changing any element of anything to suit your purposes makes it your own. Kill Bill is about Marvel Comics-style mythology and samurai films operate on the basis that the audience can learn the rules without them ever being spoken out loud. Kill Bill is Tarantino burying his search for the divine under so much artifice that it would be impossible to find without a map (there is a great piece of writing on it, even if it gets a bunch of things wrong, it gets the most important things right). Kill Bill is a prism, and a cultural lodestone. Kill Bill is the greatest con job ever pulled off, style not going over substance but replacing it. It is Tarantino cohering everything that made him a director int he first place. It is a work of unparalleled love of cinema and everything that cinema can be, if a single traditional canon is replaced with a celebration of multiplicity, with an acknowledgement that the ripoffs can sometimes outdo the originals, that beauty is only not reserved for accepted geniuses. Kill Bill is Tarantino, it is all of these actors? careers, it is Bruce Lee, it is the history of action cinema remade as the history of cinema.
> 
> It is? really fucking good, is what I?m saying.




And this isn't really the thread for this talk.




> Maybe I just haven't been listening, but I don't see how Peter Jackson is overrated. Isn't he mainly just credited as the guy who made the Lord of the Rings? In those regards, he isn't much different from George Lucas. I mean he is one of the better directors in the past decade, seeing as how he has made the *best trilogy of all time* and one of the best fantasy movies as well. I can't recall too many people saying Peter Jackson is the greatest of all time, so I'm not sure how he is overrated.



I don't understand the merit of the bold. As good a trilogy is, its still just 3 movies. Most directors don't endeavor to make trilogies so I don't think someone should be held up for making those.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Not critically, but I always here people say they're going to see something because Michael Bay is directing.


Seriously?  I have never heard anyone say anything positive about Michael Bay.  And I have been to Comic Con.

I am more used to hearing people groan at the theater when a trailer for one of his films comes on.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2011)

James Cameron is a good one, mainly because of Titanic and Avatar though . 



Taleran said:


> I don't understand the merit of the bold. As good a trilogy is, its still just 3 movies. Most directors don't endeavor to make trilogies so I don't think someone should be held up for making those.



No, they do not endeavor to make them but that does not take away the fact that they still do make them. Most trilogies are not good or consistent, Peter Jackson made one that was both. He deserves credit for it. To say that it is not an accomplishment is undermining his feat. The point of my post is that he is not overrated, so the fact that he has something that is seldom like the best trilogy would merely support that. It is still a feat none the less, just not an extremely high one.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2011)

Cameron gets a lot of hate but his early output is incredible.  Everyone here has at  least enjoyed Aliens, Terminator, Terminator 2, and to a lesser extent True Lies.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was going to say that (I'd also add The Abyss to that list). 

Aliens for example is every little bit as good as action sci-fi gets. 

But I suppose you do have some basis to say he was overrated if you want to argue that his win of the Best Director Academy Award for Titanic was undue.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 10, 2011)

Cameron is arguably better than Spielberg in craft. Sure, _Titanic_ and _Avatar_ might not be the best thing since ever, but they are still at the very least "okay" movies. Like Parallax said, compare _Aliens_, the first two _Terminator_ movies, _True Lies_, hell, even _The Abyss_ to some of Spielberg's stuff. Hell, his original script of Avatar is far better than the movie, and you can obviously see he had to make a lot of cuts there to fit it all in (Which is disappointing, really. He had a great story, it just sort of got dumbed down).

If Cameron is overrated, Spielberg is far more overrated. Unlike Cameron, he's made some actual _bad_ movies, and his underwhelming movies are far more spotty than Cameron's. I think he's also prone to be really, really saccharine compared to most directors.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

> I can agree w/ James Cameron as well.



Cameron isn't overrated. He's an arrogant asshat but the man knows how to direct an action set piece.



> But I suppose you do have some basis to say he was overrated if you want to argue that his win of the Best Director Academy Award for Titanic was undue.



Regardless of what the film or your opinion of it was, Titanic was directed well enough for him to deserve the Oscar.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2011)

> Film making history is all Homage, from Kurosawa to Leone to directors digging scenes in other movies, to Aronofsky owning the American rights to Perfect Blue so he could steal shots from it. (this is really true)
> 
> That is actually one of the main reasons I love Tarantino and would place him in my top 5 is that especially in Kill Bill he was able to craft a fantastic action movie while offering up a history/homage/critique on action movies and have that all blend.
> 
> Or said much better.



Everyone might homage but Tarantino thrives on it. (Personally, I have nothing against it as he does it so well). 



> No one liked it Martial. A good remake would have been Avatar big. Anything less than a billion dollars was a disappointment. Jackson squandered a huge opportunity (an opportunity he never deserved).



lol, most people liked it and "Avatar"-big has to be the stupidest thing I've ever heard. 

Yeah, for King Kong to be a success, it had to be the highest grossing movie of all time........Do you even listen to yourself?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

Was it as big of a bust as that Godzilla movie with Matthew Broderick?  No.  But the potential was far greater than the overall outcome when it comes to profitability.

And you guys obviously know different people than I do.  My friends and I all agreed that the King Kong remake was boring.  That it was too long.  That it was slow.  That the movie took too long to introduce the fucking ape.  I honestly don't know anyone that enjoyed it.  So I'm surprised to read that it has so many defenders in this thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember liking some of the stuff with King Kong in New York, but the rest was some dull version of Jurassic Park 3. I honestly don't like CGI overkill, which the movie was to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2011)

Im not a huge fan of the movie. I think I'd rate it 3/4 stars. 

But making 700 million is a rarity. In fact, it started off week(51 mil, which was less than anticipating), but it had staying power. thats usually a sign that people liked it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Was it as big of a bust as that Godzilla movie with Matthew Broderick?  No.  But the potential was far greater than the overall outcome when it comes to profitability.
> 
> And you guys obviously know different people than I do.  My friends and I all agreed that the King Kong remake was boring.  That it was too long.  That it was slow.  That the movie took too long to introduce the fucking ape.  I honestly don't know anyone that enjoyed it.  So I'm surprised to read that it has so many defenders in this thread.



You could google its reception and find out first hand. King Kong (2005) is pretty far from a hated movie.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah seriously, talk about personal views tainting objectivity 



> Kurosawa to Leone to directors digging scenes in other movies





I genuinely wonder where this man got his inspiration, the sheer number of filmmakers who would be nothing without this man is staggering.  I shudder to think of a world without him.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

King Kong was a success, the dvd sales from what I remember were crazy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2011)

And anyone who says Spielberg is overrated. He did "Jaws", man. 

Sam Raimi is pretty overrated these days.....as I found Spiderman 1 and 2 to be insanely overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

Drag me to Hell was a masterpiece though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think Spiderman is as overrated as it's successor. But then again, I don't see Raimi as being overrated either. I don't hear constant praise on how good he is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 10, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Cameron is arguably better than Spielberg in craft. Sure, _Titanic_ and _Avatar_ might not be the best thing since ever, but they are still at the very least "okay" movies. Like Parallax said, compare _Aliens_, the first two _Terminator_ movies, _True Lies_, hell, even _The Abyss_ to some of Spielberg's stuff. Hell, his original script of Avatar is far better than the movie, and you can obviously see he had to make a lot of cuts there to fit it all in (Which is disappointing, really. He had a great story, it just sort of got dumbed down).
> 
> If Cameron is overrated, Spielberg is far more overrated. Unlike Cameron, he's made some actual _bad_ movies, and his underwhelming movies are far more spotty than Cameron's. I think he's also prone to be really, really saccharine compared to most directors.


The only two Spielburg films I have ever liked was Minority Report(which was surprisingly good,especially considering Tom Cruise was the lead actor) and Jaws. 

James Cameron's Aliens, Terminator,and Terminator 2 are great films. True Lies was decent. Titianic,The Abyss,and Avatar were terrible IMO.



Super Mike said:


> I don't think Spiderman is as overrated as it's successor. But then again, I don't see Raimi as being overrated either. I don't hear constant praise on how good he is.


I love Raimi. I've seen Darkman, Evil Dead II,The Quick and The Dead, and Army of Darkness. The first Spidey film was okay,the others were bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

> Titianic,The Abyss,and Avatar were terrible IMO.



Terrible is a strong word to use when the movies were are technically really well made, perhaps not interesting but not terrible in anyway.

Fanboys overrate Raimi but he can do wonders with a small budget. Give him a big one however and the result is the Spiderman trilogy, cheesy crap galore.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys neglect the sheer hatred there was for 3


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Martin Scorsese and Quentin Tarantino. I've seen Goodfellas, Casino,and Gangs of New York,and could never see the magical talents that Scorsese supposedly has . The only movie I've liked from him was Shutter Island,and that was just a decent movie.
> 
> Tarantino only has two good movies, Kill Bill Volume 1 and Jackie Brown,the rest of his movies are terrible. Couldn't stand them.





Fucking hell. Stop watching movies, or at least stop talking about them.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a question

what's Oliver Stones's current reputation? I remember over here he was considered quite the big gun a couple of years ago.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 11, 2011)

Sam Raimi... he's just god awful ... :eww


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 11, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Fucking hell. Stop watching movies, or at least stop talking about them.



My thoughts exactly. 

Thought Shutter Island was better than Casino and Goodfellas... Thought Kill Bill was better than Pulp Fiction and Inglorious Basterds...

What is this world coming to? I know it's all opinions but god damn if I've never seen one so ridiculous and puzzling.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Kevin Smith is a crappy director who has like 1 good movie.



Thats not really a fair assumption. Hes done quite a bit, and they were mostly soso, but its really not fair to call him overrated. IIRC he just recently started doing B-movie Horror.

I cant stand James Cameron. he is the epitome of overrated


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2011)

> what's Oliver Stones's current reputation? I remember over here he was considered quite the big gun a couple of years ago.


A guy who needs to shut up about his politics, as a filmmaker everything seems to have cooled over.  He's not hated by any stretch of the imagination but he isn't considered a genius really.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2011)

Since the age of 10 all I've ever read was how much of a genius Kevin Smith was, every magazine rated his films really highly and he was hailed by critics. Can't say even one of his films impressed me whatsoever.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Apr 11, 2011)

I must come to scorcese's defense here. Goodfella's was an absolute masterpiece. The issue with some of his movies pre-The Departed is that they have no discernable plot. They are usually just the life and times of so and so. Movies like The Departed, Shutter Island etc have plot lines, which makes them in my opinion better.

In my opinion, the most overrated director is James cameron. There is absolutely nothing special about him except special effects. I dont know why people crucify michael bay, but leave cameron alone. Avatar was terrible. Titanic is not my kind of movie so i wont judge it. Terminator was good, i must admit. But everything else was terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh yeah........Oliver Stone.

I actually dont think he's overrated as his rep is kind of controversial anyway. Of all the movies I've seen.

Platoon: 4/4
Wall Street: 3.5/4
Natural Born Killers: 2/4
Alexander: 1.5/4 
World Trade Center: 3/4
W.: 4/4
Wall Street 2: 3/4

So while he sometimes misses hard, I do like his better films a lot.

As for why everyone crucifies Bay and not Cameron, remember two things

1) Bay didn't really draw peoples ire until the Transformers movies. Prior to then, he was a universally hailed action director(although critics didn't care for him much).

2) James Cameron can keep the 'F'ing camera' still. I dont think Cameron is overrated, although I do think Avatar is overrated. Of all of Cameron's films, he has 4 that I like, 3 that I love and only 1 that I dislike(Piranha 2).


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 11, 2011)

When you guys say overrated, do you mean critically?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Since the age of 10 all I've ever read was how much of a genius Kevin Smith was, every magazine rated his films really highly and he was hailed by critics. Can't say even one of his films impressed me whatsoever.



Clerks is much better when you actually have job.

and are American and remember the 90s

just sayin


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nolan
Prestige - Overrated like fuck.
Inception - Overrated like fuck.
Insomnia - Shit movie not overrated, but still shit.
Batman movies - Good...
Memento - Good...
So half of his movies are bad and overrated, however people give him godly status.
Thats completely ridiculous..and its not like his directing skills are anything exceptional neither ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Clerks is much better when you actually have job.
> 
> and are American and remember the 90s
> 
> just sayin



Clerks is Smiths only good movie. All his other movies always hit below expectations imo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Thought Shutter Island was better than Casino and Goodfellas... Thought Kill Bill was better than Pulp Fiction and Inglorious Basterds...
> 
> What is this world coming to? I know it's all opinions but god damn if I've never seen one so ridiculous and puzzling.


Inglorious Basterds just seem to have a shit-load of filler time. If the Basterds had been the main point of the movie,it would have been better. Pulp Fiction was all ovet the damn place. It seems that Tarantino specializes in filler time.  

Goodfellas just seemed like a boring first person narrative movie,same goes for Casino.  I tried watching The Departed,but got bored 30 minutes in.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Inglorious Basterds just seem to have a shit-load of filler time. If the Basterds had been the main point of the movie,it would have been better. Pulp Fiction was all ovet the damn place. It seems that Tarantino specializes in filler time.
> 
> Goodfellas just seemed like a boring first person narrative movie,same goes for Casino.  I tried watching The Departed,but got bored 30 minutes in.



It seems more like you just don't care for these types of movies. Kinda like how I hate movies like Titanic, so I just dont rate them.

But I have to agree, even though I like Tarantino I think Basterds was easily his worst (that ive seen). A lot of it was just boring, not a badly written or directed film by any means, it was just really boring and went on for longer then it should have.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, Gaara. That's an incredible analysis there. Profound, even.

Looking at the people mentioned here, I think Oliver Stone is the only guy who probably gets an undue amount of slack when it comes to his films. He has his two really great films (_Platoon_ and _Wall Street_)... and then some more questionable ones. I think _Born on the Fourth of July_ is a good film and _Any Given Sunday_ as well, but a lot of his stuff I feel doesn't hold up. 

In particular, _JFK_ is really, really tough to get through. It's an overly long movie which isn't particularly stunning in any respect outside of talking about pointless minutiae, but I think hit a nerve with the distrust about the Kennedy assassination which had lingered and not really gotten serious thought, along with distrust in the government (Stone is good at that). You show that to an audience today (or hell, 10 years ago), and I think it wouldn't have been nearly the hit it is. _Titanic_ gets a lot of shit for catching a wave, but I think this film deserves the same amount.

_Nixon_ is a bit better, but I honestly think its another case of "He got there first" syndrome. _Frost/Nixon_ is a far better film about the man who is obviously deeply flawed, but I don't think he's the cartoon character that Stone tries to put him as. This is a problem with a lot of his "true story" stuff, where he cranks up the melodrama and characterization to ridiculous levels (_W._ I mean, _God_...), but gets away with because he's the first to go after some unpopular event or person. Oh, and man did Hopkins do a bad Nixon impression.

I haven't seen _Natural Born Killers_ since the 90's, so I can't comment on it. I don't remember feeling particularly strong about it either way, and I know there are like a dozen different cuts of it or something.

And after _Any Given Sunday_, his films drop off into ridiculously/epically bad territory. You get his documentary series, in which he shows off his weird love of South American dictators/people's heroes, whichever term you prefer. Outside of the political views expressed, I don't find them to be particularly good documentaries. To be fair, I don't think that most big political documentaries from either political side are particularly good or honest, though. I don't even want to comment on _The Doors_.

Oh, and _Frost/Nixon_ reminded me of Ron Howard. He loves to cycle between Oscar-Bait and crap. :\


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Inglorious Basterds just seem to have a shit-load of filler time. If the Basterds had been the main point of the movie,it would have been better. Pulp Fiction was all ovet the damn place. It seems that Tarantino specializes in filler time.
> 
> Goodfellas just seemed like a boring first person narrative movie,same goes for Casino.  I tried watching The Departed,but got bored 30 minutes in.



That's the point. Tarantino loves epics with plenty of larger than life characters. 

My only issue in regards to Inglorious Basterds about this is that the title suggests they are the focus. Imo, the Bastards shouldn't have been called the Basterds. Everyone in the movie is an inglorious bastard, and naming a group that takes away from the theme and misleads the viewer.

Still, I can see why someone would be bothered at this.

I've got one: Spike Lee.

Lee used to be cool, but over time, he became a self-important(and possibly racist albeit unintentionally) douchebag whose movies have been hollow, disjointed messes.

"Miracle at St. Anna" blew hard.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 11, 2011)

Spike Lee is a VERY good choice. Like Stone, he sort of gets by on his own sense of "self-importance" as a voice for... whoever he feels he talks for (he's kind of been replaced by Tyler Perry in recent years when it comes to the biggest black director out there, hasn't he?). I did love Clint Eastwood's response to him regarding _Flags of Our Fathers_, which consisted of Eastwood telling him to "Shut his face" before actually addressing his arguments with the facts of the matter (which Lee was completely wrong about).


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2011)

> Clerks is much better when you actually have job.
> 
> and are American and remember the 90s
> 
> just sayin



Prefer Office Space.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Spike Lee is a VERY good choice. Like Stone, he sort of gets by on his own sense of "self-importance" as a voice for... whoever he feels he talks for (he's kind of been replaced by Tyler Perry in recent years when it comes to the biggest black director out there, hasn't he?). I did love Clint Eastwood's response to him regarding _Flags of Our Fathers_, which consisted of Eastwood telling him to "Shut his face" before actually addressing his arguments with the facts of the matter (which Lee was completely wrong about).



The Eastwood feud was lame because as you said, Lee was mistaken(but never acknowledged this) and was obviously doing it to promote his film.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Prefer Office Space.



Both are completely different films of completely different working environments

just sayin


----------



## IWroteASongForYou (Apr 12, 2011)

Quentin Tarentino, at least from what I've heard. He's made some fine films, and he did do Pulp Fiction, but I think a lot of males between the ages of 13-25 seem to overrate him a bit. That and Alfred Hitchcock, who while important in a historical sense for cinema, wasn't as great as many rave.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> That's the point. Tarantino loves epics with plenty of larger than life characters.
> 
> My only issue in regards to Inglorious Basterds about this is that the title suggests they are the focus. Imo, the Bastards shouldn't have been called the Basterds. Everyone in the movie is an inglorious bastard, and naming a group that takes away from the theme and misleads the viewer.
> 
> Still, I can see why someone would be bothered at this.



The title isn't a reference to the group of solders its a reference to EVERYONE in the movie.


I'm going to add someone.

Zach Snyder, but not for his overall movies those get panned anyway so no one is rating them high.

Zach Snyder's action is heavily overrated. It is such because there is no weight in his action, everyone is perfect and graceful and it completely pulls me out of it because no one really ever gets hurt.

Either you are winning and are 100% or You have lost and are dead. No one gets just straight up injured in his action scenes which is disingenuous to action movies in general. Its also a great example of how too much choreography can take one right out of a movie because when you can see the ropes as it were the action falls apart.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 12, 2011)

I was about to say Zach Snyder, I just hate his style, and everyone seems to big him up somewhat.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone called Hitchcock overrated? On hell naw


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2011)

> The title isn't a reference to the group of solders its a reference to EVERYONE in the movie.



That's why naming the group of soldiers 'the basterds' was a mistake.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

It's more of a Macguffin than anything


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess I've never like Ridley Scott movies as much as others.  Not sure if is the pacing or what.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Fincher is quite overrated...
Dont get me wrong I liked Fight Club, Seven and the Social Network.
Thing is .. he never touched the writing pen and in his interviews and movie commentaries he never gave me the "genius" vibe...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah he doesn't write his movies so he can focus on the directorial side.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 12, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Steven Spielberg.



Quentin Terentino

Peter Jackson ( I love LOTR by the way)

Alfred Hitchcock

Ridley Scott


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Christopher Nolan.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Christopher Nolan.



And the thing is, he's not even good.

I don't know who I dislike more, Nolan or Tarantino. I guess I'll go with Tarantino since every single one of his films rips off so much shit, yet when he's called on it, he just called them "homages."

His dialogue is fucking retarded, too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Someday I am going to list James Cameron in a thread like this if he doesn't get his ass in gear on that Battle Angel movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 12, 2012)

The guy made two films that made a load of dough and now it's cool to hate him. 

Don't let his deluded fans skew your perception of the goodness that is Nolan. His brother deserves the lion's share of the credit though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Someday I am going to list James Cameron in a thread like this if he doesn't get his ass in gear on that Battle Angel movie.



After you showed me that YT link, I went and downloaded the OAV. It had been so long since I last watched it.

I wish Cameron would get around to making it. The guy clearly still has all the talent in the world to make a proper film, he just needs to get away from this blue cat kiddie shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Avatar is primarily disappointing because of the story.  Battle Angel Alita won't have that problem.  A good screenwriter can easily adapt the material.

If he were making the film today I would recommend Summer Glau.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> If he were making the film today I would recommend Summer Glau.



Fucking A right.

That would be amazing.

Speaking of anime/manga adaptions, my dream film is a live action Gundam film. I'd totally kill to see a proper adaption of the 'Gundam: The Origin' manga.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

The technology still isn't good enough to make some of these movies.  I think that was part of the reason Green Lantern failed.  Part of the reason, not the entire reason.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Nolan
> Prestige - Overrated like fuck.
> Inception - Overrated like fuck.
> Insomnia - Shit movie not overrated, but still shit.
> ...



agree on man of what you said about nolans movies except the prestige i loved that movie it is my favorite nolan movie.


i think michael bay is overrated. he deserves much more hate  for his  ninja turtle atrocity he is about to do.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The technology still isn't good enough to make some of these movies.  I think that was part of the reason Green Lantern failed.  Part of the reason, not the entire reason.



Actually, the technology is there for both 'Gundam' and 'Battle Angel', especially the latter. Cameron invented the performance-capture and advanced motion-capture tech for 'Avatar' as a test run for 'Battle Angel', believe it or not.

And in regard to Gundam, films like Transformers, Iron Man, Avengers, District 9, and now the upcoming Pacific Rim show that giant robots are becoming an easy object to animate. Hell, most of em' utilize motion-capture for their bots as well.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah TF3 showed that Giant Robots are cake if you get the right people on it. That Chicago sequence is all the proof you ever need.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2012)

Overrated threads are so pointless, there is obviously going to be people who praise and dislike every notable director.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Overrated threads are so pointless, there is obviously going to be people who praise and dislike every notable director.



It's good for conversation and debating!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> It's good for conversation and debating!



Is it?

Person 1 

"Tim Burton is overrated"

Person 2

"No, he is not, his movies are pretty good"

Person 3

"How can he be overrated if everyone thinks he sucks"

Circular argument is circular. Overrated threads are pointless, if the topic was "does this director suck" then it would have more merit. Strong bump.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you're a circular argument. There, doesn't feel good now does it? So next time you go around calling something a "circular argument" maybe you'll think twice. At least I hope so.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

I like overrated threads.  I don't go into threads to change minds.  Threads like this give me the opportunity to badmouth various things.  That's when I am at my best.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Your face is overrated, Rukia. U mad?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Not mad.  The Bulls just beat the Heat.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Not mad.  The Bulls just beat the Heat.



R u cute IRL? We should hook up.


----------



## Z (Apr 13, 2012)

Hitchcock ain't overrated


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

Which mother hater said Hitchcock is overrated?


----------



## Tifa (Apr 13, 2012)

Spielberg


----------



## James Bond (Apr 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Overrated threads are so pointless, there is obviously going to be people who praise and dislike every notable director.



Thats kind of the point of forums, if something promotes conversation/discussions then it's not pointless even if you disagree with the topic you are merely adding to the point of the thread by saying that.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Which mother hater said Hitchcock is overrated?





Ennoea - from last year said:


> Someone called Hitchcock overrated? On hell naw



lol

Speaking of Hitchcock, I should pick some of his movies again. I saw Rear Window, Psycho, The Birds, North by Northwest. Which ones should I watch next?


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> R u cute IRL? We should hook up.



Well, at least this confirms that there was nothing wrong with me when I assumed Rukia was a female the first time around.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 13, 2012)

Year old bump.

Okay...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Well, at least this confirms that there was nothing wrong with me when I assumed Rukia was a female the first time around.



I'm well aware of the fact that he's a dude, just like me.


----------



## Syko (Apr 13, 2012)

Tim Burton.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Watch vertigo ashes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

Syko said:


> Tim Burton.


How can he be overrated if everyone thinks he sucks


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 13, 2012)

The thing is that he and Depp have an insane amount of regular fangirls who bring em minimum 100 mil in every movie they make together...


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> How can he be overrated if everyone thinks he sucks



That's pretty hilarious, because it's true.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't hate or love Burton. /kanyeshrug


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

You are lying Stunna. You.love him. You and your mates  are the reason Alice in wonderland made a billion dollars.


----------



## Syko (Apr 13, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The thing is that he and Depp have an insane amount of regular fangirls who bring em minimum 100 mil in every movie they make together...



That basically.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2012)

I never saw Alice in theaters, nor did I like it. I've actually never made it through the movie w/o falling asleep.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands was the only Tim Burton/Johnny Depp film I could enjoy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought Sleepy Hollow was decent.  But that could be nostalgia.  Haven't seen it in about a dozen years.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Ehh sleepy hollow isn't a good movie Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't seen _Sleepy Hollow, Ed Woods, Mars Attacks, Big Fish,_ or _Corpse Bride,_ so besides those I like all of his movies except for _Alice in Wonderland,_ and _Planet of the Apes._


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Ehh sleepy hollow isn't a good movie Rukia.


No?  Okay then.

What about Mars Attacks?  I remember it being sort of funny.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Big fish is good..


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

I didnt finish Mars Attacks so I don't really know.


----------



## Syko (Apr 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Ehh sleepy hollow isn't a good movie Rukia.



That. I fell asleep


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Thats kind of the point of forums, if something promotes conversation/discussions then it's not pointless even if you disagree with the topic you are merely adding to the point of the thread by saying that.



Ugh....that is not my point. I am not saying there is no point to debating on a forum, I am saying the concept of calling something *overrated* in itself is totally pointless. Nothing can be overrated or underrated, it logically does not make sense. Everything has its fans and its haters, so what is the point of calling something overrated?

It's even more inane to call something overrated that you *hate* from the start. It makes it even more pointless imo, like "oh jesus, Christopher Nolan sucks, hes soooo overrated" - well no shit you think he's overrated, you just said you think he sucks. If anything it would add more to the conversation to actually call someone's work your fond of overrated, since it would not be a given, but obviously no one here is willing to do that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, no.. it's only pointless if you accept that there is no objective basis whatsoever to evaluate a film director's work on. There's nothing wrong with the concept of this thread really.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2012)

Sweeney Todd was a great adaptation of the Broadway show, and Corpse Bride is a good movie. Burton has his ups and downs, just like he has his fans and haters. I'm neutral as someone who likes some of his films and dislikes others.


----------



## Z (Apr 13, 2012)

Burton is hit or miss yeah.

Also for Hitchcock I recommend Notorious, Shadow of a Doubt and Rebecca.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2012)

Those are all good suggestions.


----------

